# Newt help



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Today i got 3 'Ribbed Salamanders' which i think are Ribbed newts - from Iberia - as opposed to Salamanders.

Can anyone shed some light on these little fellows?

Help much appreciated!


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Ribbed slamander is just another name for Pleurodeles waltl aka Spanish ribbed newts.
Pollywog has a great caresheet for them.

www.pollywog.co.uk: Sharp-ribbed Newt (Pleurodeles waltl) Care Sheet


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot! Thats the fellows!

Cheers!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

did you get em from crewe reptile store? btw dont get animals without researching em first : victory:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Hah, no, i got them in Essex, and i have kept newts before, just not these, i actually felt sorry for them being kept with fish and stuff so just got em!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

cool are they adults?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

I think so yeah,approaching full size at least, and doing well on blood worm and flake food. Not in their final home yet - i need to build a bit of a workbench, long story!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

get em some earthworms, they do great on them


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Avoid temps over 75°F during summer ,they shun excessive heat .Make sure your aquarium water is properly filtered and provide plenty of aquatic plants ,Java Moss and Elodea canadiensis are a good choice.

They require at least 10 gallons of water per adult animal and are not too careful about water quality ,they can live in the wild in polluted water or quite salted water too.

Make sure they have enough to eat ,they are really voracious .You can offer them live crickets ,waxmoth larvae ,earthworms and even bits of chopped beef heart ,they like it.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

what is the difference between a newt and a salamander? does anyone know?


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> what is the difference between a newt and a salamander? does anyone know?


Technically newts are a type of salamander.

Newts are a lot more aquatic and will spend at least part of their adult life in water, they also breed in water whereas salamanders are aquatic in their larva stage only and mate on land.

Newts also have rougher skin (mostly) and have flat tails.

Maddie


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers!
All 3 are doing well at the moment, will hopefully have them a new home within a month or so.
Would they benefit from UV lighting for calcium etc reasons?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Bumpy bump


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't use UV for any of my newts, for calcium I rely on gut loaded crickets.
Maddie


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay thanks!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have compact uvb lights seeing as they ARE diurnal i think they do need it. it cant harm them.


----------

